# Made a fake facebook profile, added my crush, and he deleted me?!



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Okay, so I have a crush on this guy. He's taking one course with me, so we meet in only one class. He's a senior to me. I never had really talked to him. Now, I made a fake facebook profile, and then added him as well as all of his friends in it. I added myself too. Then I added him and me in the "close friends" list so that each time he does some activity on Facebook, I get a notification for it. It was all good. Today was our last class together, and well, he didnt really talk to me, but his book and water bottle were placed at my table (probably he was sitting there earlier), and he left those things there, so he just came to ask for them and asked me if I can pass those things to him. I just passed, I didnt say anything, or you know tried to act like something. Now, I just logged on with that fake profile and he was online, and within the next 2 minutes he deleted me off. Does that mean he somehow got to know that it was me behind this fake profile? (I used a different name on that profile but added the same college we are in). Please help where have I gone wrong?! I'm just afraid what if he gets to know that it was me behind this fake profile or has he already known that?


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Maybe he just didn't want to be friends with someone he didn't know. It's possible that he searched the name on Google or something and when nothing came up, he was a little creeped out. I doubt he could have figured it out. Why don't you just add him on your own facebook? That'd be easier than sneaking around, and you wouldn't be paranoid that someone finds out like you are right now.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Lipizzan said:


> Maybe he just didn't want to be friends with someone he didn't know. It's possible that he searched the name on Google or something and when nothing came up, he was a little creeped out. I doubt he could have figured it out. Why don't you just add him on your own facebook? That'd be easier than sneaking around, and you wouldn't be paranoid that someone finds out like you are right now.


Lipizzan, but it was all good till today. I mean I added him way too back, at the starting of May via this profile. Why suddenly he had to delete me today? The last day of the semester? Our last class today? Why on this particular day only?


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Lipizzan said:


> Why don't you just add him on your own facebook? That'd be easier than sneaking around, and you wouldn't be paranoid that someone finds out like you are right now.


No, no , add him directly? I dont have the guts to do such thing at all! I dont even have the guts to face him, or even look at him for a while! I'm like hiding all the time from him. Add him on facebook! Out of question!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Zeerak said:


> No, no , add him directly? I dont have the guts to do such thing at all! I dont even have the guts to face him, or even look at him for a while! I'm like hiding all the time from him. Add him on facebook! Out of question!


Go talk to him... How is he supposed to like you if he doesnt know you exist... And after u talk to him go add him on fb


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry but how was he supposed to know who was behind the account? He was probably doing a friends list cleanup and saw a random name and deleted it. The only way you're going to connect with this guy is using a real profile or talking irl.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the timing is just coincidence. A lot of people clean out their friend list by deleting people they barely know. If he didn't know that fake profile was yours within the first week of receiving your friend request, he doesn't care enough to try to figure it out now. 

You really should have just friend requested him directly from your real profile. A lot of people add "friends" that they barely even talk to just to up their friend count. Particularly at high school age. Your crush wouldn't have thought anything of you friend requesting him. It's probably why he accepted your fake profile. I'd have more guts to do that rather than make up a fake profile.

Plus I'm sure he thought it was pretty weird that somebody he never met added him to the "close friends" list. I don't recommend trying something like this again.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Zeerak said:


> Lipizzan, but it was all good till today. I mean I added him way too back, at the starting of May via this profile. Why suddenly he had to delete me today? The last day of the semester? Our last class today? Why on this particular day only?


Like others said... Probably just a coincidence. Don't worry


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

People tend to delete people they don't know as they get older and stop caring so much about their friend count. Hm... did you have your friend list on public? So that he knew your fake account was only 'friends' with you, him and his friends? If so, that might have been a bit suspect. It does just come across as a coincidence though.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

A lot of people don't accept random friend request. Try making a real one and adding him then.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You went wrong by creating a fake account. He deleted you because he had no idea who that person was. Some people only add Facebook friends they know in real life. Try getting up the courage to add him using your real account. Fake accounts won't get you anywhere.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

laura024 said:


> You went wrong by creating a fake account. He deleted you because he had no idea who that person was. Some people only add Facebook friends they know in real life. Try getting up the courage to add him using your real account. Fake accounts won't get you anywhere.


This. Stop playing games OP. Let me guess. You want an honest guy? :roll


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> Go talk to him... How is he supposed to like you if he doesnt know you exist... And after u talk to him go add him on fb


But the question is how? How do I find the guts to talk to him? And what would I talk to him?


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

purplefruit said:


> I'm sorry but how was he supposed to know who was behind the account? He was probably doing a friends list cleanup and saw a random name and deleted it. The only way you're going to connect with this guy is using a real profile or talking irl.


He had to do his friends list clean up just at that time? Just on the day when it was our last class?! What a coincidence! :|


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't be_ that creepy person online_ who makes fake accounts to talk to people, be yourself. It almost sounds obsessive if you ask me. What if he did end up liking you in the future and you guys got serious? I don't think he would appreciate finding out this small detail about you and would question your integrity in the future. Stop now, before it gets bad.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The timing may be a coincidence. He may have gotten suspicious though if you added all his friends (who he could've asked if they knew your fake person) and then your real account only. That's kind of weird. The real problem isn't the coincidence though, it's the fact you made a fake account to try to connect your crush on Facebook.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Zeerak said:


> But the question is how? How do I find the guts to talk to him? And what would I talk to him?


From my own experience.... It's easiest to just wing it... If ur really nervous just try what he tried... Leave ur stuff on his desk and then wait for him to sit down and go ask cor it back...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can admit to having done this before. I created a fake profile and added my neighbor who I had a crush on during high school (still to this date have not even spoken to her) - in fact she avoids me whenever I'm outside and I do the same - it's a bit awkward. I can see why you did it, though it doesn't make anything better, in fact it's torture. Seeing them all happy with friends and forming romantic relationships. I don't know how you can muster up the courage to talk to him, but if you don't do it you will regret it.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I think the timing is just coincidence. A lot of people clean out their friend list by deleting people they barely know. If he didn't know that fake profile was yours within the first week of receiving your friend request, he doesn't care enough to try to figure it out now.
> 
> You really should have just friend requested him directly from your real profile. A lot of people add "friends" that they barely even talk to just to up their friend count. Particularly at high school age. Your crush wouldn't have thought anything of you friend requesting him. It's probably why he accepted your fake profile. I'd have more guts to do that rather than make up a fake profile.
> 
> Plus I'm sure he thought it was pretty weird that somebody he never met added him to the "close friends" list. I don't recommend trying something like this again.


Thank you, I just hope that too that the timing must have been a coincidence, really I really hope for that.

Okay now let me tell you something, you know, it wasnt me who started it but actually him. In my speech class there was an activity where we had to pick up any famous speech and then do that speech in class. I did the speech Aint I a woman, and since this was an activity that I really was interested in (I'm into acting) so I added that element of act in it too, and actually acted that out. Now it went really good, I scored highest in the class 9.5/10. But the thing that happened was after this act, I just became nown to everyone, everyone in the class knew me, they were really impressed. 
After that I started catching my crush looking at me, and I caught his eyes staring at me all the time, whenever I'd see him. At first I couldnt figure it out what's going on, but then I became aware, and I knew that he has started to like me.

Then the debating season came. Now I'm not that good at debating, but he's a debating champion and has won many awards at a lot of debating events.

And as soon as the debating season started, he was just at the top! He was awesome! His arguments were very well developed, and he could debate in an excellent manner. Just flawless!

Now that got me, and I started to feel interested in him too. Now it started that we both were catching each others eyes like all the time.

But see I'm weird. I'm socially very weird. And I just didnt know how to deal with it. So the best thing was not to even look at him, so I started hiding from him. Because I knew that if he was in sight, I'll be even watching him from the corners of my eyes (lol).

Now this went on for months, the same thing. We have a semester here of about 6 months. I did that speech in like the first or second month of the semester and since then this chase has been continuing. And it hasnt progressed in anyway. The chief reason: I started to hide from him, I started to ignore him, and I started to pretend that I dont care.

Why would I do that? 
1. Because I didnt know how to cope with such a situation, i'm just weird in real life. 
2. Because I think I'm afraid of getting in to a relationship as well. I'm afraid of getting into a commitment and then I dont know what will happen? I dont know what will it demand? Would it change me? How do you act when you are in a relationship? What d you have to do? What do you talk about, I dont know! 
3. Becuase I'm afraid that if I get into a relationship, I'll become dull at studies. I might not be able to give the same attention to the studies becuase I dont know what will be the demands of th realationship would be? I'm an A+ student. I'm good at academics and scored a 3.6 GPA in my last semester. Plus I'm very active at extra curriculars as well.

Now I wanted to know more about him. The only thing why I made that fake profile is to just add him and see him, and know what his interests are, and you know just kind of see what stuff does he share, what is he in to, so that i will get to know more about him. Sure it sounds crazy, but let me tell you he is awesome, he is a debating champion, he reads a lot, and I just wanted to know more about him that's it. I never wanted to use that profile for any other purpose.

Sure it sounds like crazy, and now when I think about it, I find it crazy too. But believe me a month ago, I was desperate to know more about him and to know more about what is going on in his life, and I still am! And now that I'm finished with even the only course I had with him, I feel like there is no other way out. Even if I just see him for an instant, that's enough for me. I dont think I would ever ever have the guts to go and talk to him, or to go and tell him, unless he figures something out himself.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Lipizzan said:


> Like others said... Probably just a coincidence. Don't worry


Thank you Lipizzan, I just hope that too! I just really hope that this would really have been just a coincidence really! I have my finals starting from Thursday. I just hope that I'm able to concentrate more on my studies than to worry about such things. Amen to that.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Charmander said:


> People tend to delete people they don't know as they get older and stop caring so much about their friend count. Hm... did you have your friend list on public? So that he knew your fake account was only 'friends' with you, him and his friends? If so, that might have been a bit suspect. It does just come across as a coincidence though.


Oh yes Charmander! Friends list was on public! He could see that! Oh how stupid I have been! This thing just is getting more and more disturbing for me. I just hope it all must have been a coincidence.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Mugen Souls said:


> A lot of people don't accept random friend request. Try making a real one and adding him then.


Dont really have the guts to do that. I explained my whole situation in post #19 in this thread. Thanks souls!


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

meepie said:


> Don't be_ that creepy person online_ who makes fake accounts to talk to people, be yourself. It almost sounds obsessive if you ask me. What if he did end up liking you in the future and you guys got serious? I don't think he would appreciate finding out this small detail about you and would question your integrity in the future. Stop now, before it gets bad.


No, no, no believe me! I never wanted to talk to him via that fake profile, and I never did talk/or chat with him via that profile, just nothing. The only thing why I made that fake profile is to just add him and see him, and know what his interests are, and you know just kind of see what stuff does he share, what is he in to, so that i will get to know more about him. Sure it sounds crazy and obsessive, but let me tell you he is awesome, he is a debating champion, he reads a lot, and I just wanted to know more about him that's it. I never wanted to use that profile for any other purpose.

Sure it sounds like crazy, and now when I think about it, I find it crazy too. But believe me a month ago, I was desperate to know more about him and to know more about what is going on in his life, and I still am! And now that I'm finished with even the only course I had with him, I feel like there is no other way out. Even if I just see him for an instant, that's enough for me. I dont think I would ever ever have the guts to go and talk to him, or to go and tell him, unless he figures it out himself.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

meepie said:


> What if he did end up liking you in the future and you guys got serious? I don't think he would appreciate finding out this small detail about you and would question your integrity in the future. Stop now, before it gets bad.


 Well, thank you, you know I really honestly hope for that, really hope that we get in to a serious relationship. It's what I have ever wanted. I never want a fling or something. He is awesome, he is perfect! You know you need to have great luck to have such guys!


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

laura024 said:


> You went wrong by creating a fake account. He deleted you because he had no idea who that person was. Some people only add Facebook friends they know in real life. Try getting up the courage to add him using your real account. Fake accounts won't get you anywhere.


I know, but I've explained it on this thread everything now. I hope you too can understand my situation


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> This. Stop playing games OP.


OP?



changeme77 said:


> Let me guess. You want an honest guy?


Definitely!


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

laura024 said:


> The timing may be a coincidence. He may have gotten suspicious though if you added all his friends (who he could've asked if they knew your fake person) and then your real account only. That's kind of weird. The real problem isn't the coincidence though, it's the fact you made a fake account to try to connect your crush on Facebook.


You're absolutely right! Oh how I have messed it all up! Is there no way to get out of this labyrinth?


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I can admit to having done this before. I created a fake profile and added my neighbor who I had a crush on during high school (still to this date have not even spoken to her) - in fact she avoids me whenever I'm outside and I do the same - it's a bit awkward. I can see why you did it, though it doesn't make anything better, in fact it's torture. Seeing them all happy with friends and forming romantic relationships. I don't know how you can muster up the courage to talk to him, but if you don't do it you will regret it.


Oh cam! you are spot on! It's like you speak my language! It's like you're in my shoes! Spot on!

But still I dont think I will ever have the courage to talk to him in real life, I know I wont have that! All I can do is hope that he comes to me asks me for it.


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> From my own experience.... It's easiest to just wing it... If ur really nervous just try what he tried... Leave ur stuff on his desk and then wait for him to sit down and go ask cor it back...


Illmatic, it was our last class together today. I dont think I will have any courses with him in future. He's a year senior to me. Now we dont have any classes together, no chance, no hope.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Zeerak said:


> Illmatic, it was our last class together today. I dont think I will have any courses with him in future. He's a year senior to me. Now we dont have any classes together, no chance, no hope.


Well then there's ur excuse to friend him...


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't say the timing is a coincidence really. The timing actually makes a lot of sense to me, just not in the way you're worried about. He probably just doesn't pay a lot of attention to his fb friends in general. The end of the year or semester would be a more likely time for him to look back. Maybe he logged on that day and was looking at the friends he had made over the year and realized he had no idea who that was so he deleted it. No big deal at all. 

I totally agree you should add him to your real account. Even try saying hi. I know I never had the guts to get close to a crush, and it's always easier to see looking back, but it really doesn't make sense when you think about it. All you're doing is torturing yourself. You get nothing real out of just watching him but pain. 

You aren't going to really get to know him either. Everyone has a face they present to the world, some are more honest than others, but everyone has so much more inside than they show. I know it's hard, terrifying even, but if you really like him it's worth the risk. If it isn't worth the risk it's not worth the pain of watching either. 

I totally understand if you can't handle the risk, but I really think watching like you are is just going to leave you raw and miserable. Either decide he's worth putting yourself out there or try to let it go entirely. I'm just afraid that just watching him go on with his life it will only hurt you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill delete anyone i don't know or i actually won't even add a person unless i know the person or the person sends me a message. Maybe he's the same.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Zeerak said:


> Thank you, I just hope that too that the timing must have been a coincidence, really I really hope for that.
> 
> Okay now let me tell you something, you know, it wasnt me who started it but actually him. In my speech class there was an activity where we had to pick up any famous speech and then do that speech in class. I did the speech Aint I a woman, and since this was an activity that I really was interested in (I'm into acting) so I added that element of act in it too, and actually acted that out. Now it went really good, I scored highest in the class 9.5/10. But the thing that happened was after this act, I just became nown to everyone, everyone in the class knew me, they were really impressed.
> After that I started catching my crush looking at me, and I caught his eyes staring at me all the time, whenever I'd see him. At first I couldnt figure it out what's going on, but then I became aware, and I knew that he has started to like me.
> ...


I really wish you would have found this site months ago when all of this started happening. We could have offered you some encouragement or reassurance or something. If you wanted to pursue a relationship with him, we could have helped you out. If you didn't want to pursue a relationship for the reasons you provided, we could have at least helped you to become an acquaintance. You'd get to know more about him without all that fake profile BS. You already had his attention and you're both in the same class/debate team so it would have been really easy to develop some sort of association. Even if you just smiled brightly at him and said "Hey, great argument in debate yesterday," in passing.

As bizarre as your excuse not to pursue a relationship sounds. I can totally relate to it. I'm very scared of relationships too, even if there's a very low risk of rejection. However, you can't keep doing what you're doing. You're going to have to either put your fears aside and pursue some sort of interaction with this guy. Or you're going to have to completely forget about him. Obsessing about him without any intention of befriending him is a waste of time, energy, and thought. Emotionally and psychologically painful too.



Zeerak said:


> OP?


OP= Original Poster


----------



## Zeerak (May 5, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I really wish you would have found this site months ago when all of this started happening. We could have offered you some encouragement or reassurance or something. If you wanted to pursue a relationship with him, we could have helped you out. If you didn't want to pursue a relationship for the reasons you provided, we could have at least helped you to become an acquaintance. You'd get to know more about him without all that fake profile BS. You already had his attention and you're both in the same class/debate team so it would have been really easy to develop some sort of association. Even if you just smiled brightly at him and said "Hey, great argument in debate yesterday," in passing.
> 
> bizarre as your excuse not to pursue a relationship sounds. I can totally relate to it. I'm very scared of relationships too, even if there's a very low risk of rejection. However, you can't keep doing what you're doing. You're going to have to either put your fears aside and pursue some sort of interaction with this guy. Or you're going to have to completely forget about him. Obsessing about him without any intention of befriending him is a waste of time, energy, and thought. Emotionally and psychologically painful too.
> 
> OP= Original Poster


Hello, first off I'm really sorry for posting the reply this late. First I had the final exams week, and then I'm juggling work, along with two internships. But today I got time to check my emails and finally found the links to here.

Thank you so much for all the replies and the encouragement. You guys have no idea but means a lot to me.

Now when I take time out and think, I realize that the reason I took up so much work is at the very core the same reason. I somehow wanted to crush the thought of him. I somehow wanted to so much immerse myself in work that I dont think about him. But believe me, not for a single day since the last day of our class, and I swear not for a single day, did I wake up without having a thought about him. There was not a single day on work that i didnt think about him. not a single day I sleep without having the last thought of the day as missing him more. Sounds fictional? When I write it here it does, and when I read it myself sounds fictional to me too. But in all sincerity this is as true as any other fact. I'm lost. but believe me I am not crazy. I sure sound like one, but I'm not really. Can you guys please help me suggest some other activities? That are absolutely absorbing that when I'm up doing them I'm Absolutely engaged in them and not think about anything else? Thank you.


----------

